# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تشریح نظر سازمان سنجش !

## konkur100

سلام دوستان
من یه سوال از سازمان سنجش پرسیدم و یه جواب نسبتا عجیب بهم داد و با این که گفتم من دانشجو هستم ولی ایشون گفتن که در صورت نداشتن مشکل نظام وظیفه میتونید سراسری شرکت کنید ! منظورش الان دقیقا چی بوده ؟ چرا سازمان سنجش هیچ وقت جواب قطعی به کسی نمیده ؟ همش با احتمال جواب میده .

----------


## emprator227

> سلام دوستان
> من یه سوال از سازمان سنجش پرسیدم و یه جواب نسبتا عجیب بهم داد و با این که گفتم من دانشجو هستم ولی ایشون گفتن که در صورت نداشتن مشکل نظام وظیفه میتونید سراسری شرکت کنید ! منظورش الان دقیقا چی بوده ؟ چرا سازمان سنجش هیچ وقت جواب قطعی به کسی نمیده ؟ همش با احتمال جواب میده .


خب قطعا میشه انصراف داد و  رشته جدید رو رفت ولی در مورد نظام وظیفه نمیدونم دقیقا منظورش چیه

----------


## elm10

برای اینکه دفترچه شماره ۱ ازمون سراسری ۹۵ هنوز منتشر نشده و شرایط و ضوابط داخل اون دفترچه نوشته شده.

----------


## gigabyte2052

دوست عزيز تموم دانشجويان غير دوره روزانه دانشگاه دولتي ميتونند بدون انصراف در کننکور شرکت کنن و بعد از قبولي انصراف بدن  اين چيزيه که از سالهاي 91 به بعد بوده ...

----------


## ah.at

> سلام دوستان
> من یه سوال از سازمان سنجش پرسیدم و یه جواب نسبتا عجیب بهم داد و با این که گفتم من دانشجو هستم ولی ایشون گفتن که در صورت نداشتن مشکل نظام وظیفه میتونید سراسری شرکت کنید ! منظورش الان دقیقا چی بوده ؟ چرا سازمان سنجش هیچ وقت جواب قطعی به کسی نمیده ؟ همش با احتمال جواب میده .





> خب قطعا میشه انصراف داد و  رشته جدید رو رفت ولی در مورد نظام وظیفه نمیدونم دقیقا منظورش چیه





> برای اینکه دفترچه شماره ۱ ازمون سراسری ۹۵ هنوز منتشر نشده و شرایط و ضوابط داخل اون دفترچه نوشته شده.





> دوست عزيز تموم دانشجويان غير دوره روزانه دانشگاه دولتي ميتونند بدون انصراف در کننکور شرکت کنن و بعد از قبولي انصراف بدن  اين چيزيه که از سالهاي 91 به بعد بوده ...






همه چیو تو این تاپیک گفتیم و بحث شده .

اینم لینکش:

تایپیک دانشجویان انصرافی کنکوری95 - صفحه 7

----------


## کنکوری244

سلام دوستان
کارنامه آزمون های سنجش رو چجوری میشه از سایتش دید؟

----------


## konkur100

> دوست عزيز تموم دانشجويان غير دوره روزانه دانشگاه دولتي ميتونند بدون انصراف در کننکور شرکت کنن و بعد از قبولي انصراف بدن  اين چيزيه که از سالهاي 91 به بعد بوده ...


الان منظورش از نظام وظیفه چی بوده ؟؟؟ ( فقط همینو میخوام بدونم )

----------


## gigabyte2052

> الان منظورش از نظام وظیفه چی بوده ؟؟؟ ( فقط همینو میخوام بدونم )


منظورش وضعيت خدمت شما بوده  يعني غيب و اينا نداشته باشي که معافيت تحصيلي صادر کنن و اينا وضعيت نظام وظيفت روشن باشه

----------


## naeema

> سلام دوستان
> کارنامه آزمون های سنجش رو چجوری میشه از سایتش دید؟


سلام باید برید سایت شرکت تعاونی کارکنان سنجش.بعد بالای صفحه  روی قسمت مربوطه کلیلک کنید و کارنامتونو ببینید که تو قسمت پیوند های سایت سنجشم هست

----------


## konkur100

> منظورش وضعيت خدمت شما بوده  يعني غيب و اينا نداشته باشي که معافيت تحصيلي صادر کنن و اينا وضعيت نظام وظيفت روشن باشه


خب من که گفته بودم دانشجو هستم . مثلا چه مشکلی ؟

----------


## mpaarshin

کلا این سنجش افتضاح جواب میده
ازشون سوال کردم اگه دیپ مجدد تو خرداد بگیرم میتونم ویرایش کنم اطلاعات ثبت نامیه کنکورمو
میگه برین از اموزش و پرورش بپرسین

----------


## hamed_habibi

اداش شما میدونی این معافیت یعنی چی؟94 هم کنکور دادم...فایل پیوست 48996

----------


## gigabyte2052

> خب من که گفته بودم دانشجو هستم . مثلا چه مشکلی ؟


مثلا تا ترم 9 -10 طول کشيده باشه درست سنواتت تموم شده باشه يا  يا يا بنظر نميرسه مشکلي داشته باشي

----------


## aishin

*یکی از آشناهای ما میخواست تو دانشگاه آزاد تغییر رشته بده و همین مشکل نظام وظیفه رو پیدا کرده بود.
بهش گفته بودن شما بخاطر این رشته ای که اول قبول شدی معافیت تحصیلی گرفتی حالا اگه از رشته فعلی انصراف بدی باید بازم بری نظام وظیفه و سربازی..
فک کنم منظور سنجش هم همینه.
شما با رفتن به پیام نور معافیت گرفتین الان اگه انصراف بدین ممکنه معافیت شما لغو بشه و برای رشته جدید بازم برین نظام وظیفه و هیچ بعید هم نیست که نگن برو سربازی.*

----------


## konkur100

> *یکی از آشناهای ما میخواست تو دانشگاه آزاد تغییر رشته بده و همین مشکل نظام وظیفه رو پیدا کرده بود.
> بهش گفته بودن شما بخاطر این رشته ای که اول قبول شدی معافیت تحصیلی گرفتی حالا اگه از رشته فعلی انصراف بدی باید بازم بری نظام وظیفه و سربازی..
> فک کنم منظور سنجش هم همینه.
> شما با رفتن به پیام نور معافیت گرفتین الان اگه انصراف بدین ممکنه معافیت شما لغو بشه و برای رشته جدید بازم برین نظام وظیفه و هیچ بعید هم نیست که نگن برو سربازی.*


چنین چیزی غیر ممکنه خانوم محترم !!! معافیت تحصیلی 2 بار صادر میشه برای هر شخص . خیلی ها هستن که انصراف دادن و در رشته جدید مشغول به تحصیل هستن . منظور سنجش هم فکر کنم این بود که از حد مجاز سنوات نباید این رشته فعلیم گذشته باشه که نیست . من ورودی 93 هستم .

----------

